# Blog On Entertainment



## jpechin (May 5, 2008)

Please take a look at my blog on this topic, and let me know what you think. Am I way off base?

Sola Deo Gloria: The Eye is the Window to the Soul


----------



## bookslover (May 6, 2008)

Not off base at all. Good job. Two thumbs up!


----------



## staythecourse (May 6, 2008)

*On target in my understanding*

It's hard work to stay on the narrow road and we have to keep on eyes on it rather than worldly attractions.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (May 6, 2008)

I am in the lion's den in this instance, the nonsense I have to rifle through and hear and endure is quite tiring on many days.


----------



## Prudence and Passion (May 6, 2008)

Enjoyed the blog, keep up the good work.


----------

